
Fort Hood soldier's body found near lake, marking base's 3rd death in month - longdefeat
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/military/fort-hood-soldier-s-body-found-near-lake-marking-base-n1234568
======
chrismeller
He was found unresponsive on the 17th. The “remains” of the second were on
July 1. The “skeleton” of the first was found on June 21.

“There is no indication that the deaths of Morta, Morales, and Guillen are
connected.”

So it is clearly not the 3rd “death” in a month, it’s the 3rd set of remains
in a month.

